# Silver Shot.



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Silver Shot catapults were made from the 1970s to early 1990s in the West Midlands. They were a direct competitor of Milbro [ before Milbro went out of business in the early 1980s ]. The name Silver Shot is a bit of a misnomer as the majority came in black. Two models were available a hunting/plinking version and a fishing version.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Very cool.

Any idea of the town/city - Birmingham/Coventry etc.?


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

No all I know is Black Country area, forgot to say they are made of aluminium type metal.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice Post Mr.Bird! I remember seeing a few of these. The two with the big throat I believe fell under the category of "Boiies"or bait chucking catapults for fishing. When I first heard Boilie, I didn't know what it was? Cool group!


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

That's right Flatband the large throated ones are the fishing model. Boilies are a type of Carp bait. Today there are hundreds of different fishing bait catapults available but back in 1970s I only ever saw the Silver Shot and the Milbro Maggapult [ Maggapult because it was used for firing maggots ].


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

This is a great history lesson. Thanks guys


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree 100% with you Ibojoe!!!! I enjoy reading post like this one, and I really enjoyed the video Kalavela had on a motorcycle event. I’m sure if I looked hard enough, I might find the answer I’m looking for, but I’d rather read it on the Forum. Was slingshots a lot more popular several years ago than they are now? Also are they making a big comeback? Thanks for all of you for sharing you knowledge.


----------



## Kyza (Oct 9, 2018)

I have recently acquired a pair of silver shot forks and was wondering what there worth?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

No idea what they are worth Buddy, but I bet Mr.Bird would have an idea.


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Its difficult to be definitive with vintage catapult values but as a rough guide most Silver Shots sell in the £20 - £30 region depending on condition. There is a fishing version on Ebay at the moment for £24.99 buy it now. The smaller hunting version is usually more sort after.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Kyza said:


> I have recently acquired a pair of silver shot forks and was wondering what there worth?


clean em up and shot em! They are worth years of enjoyment.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Those are real nice looking frames. I dig those old school frames. It reminds me of a plastic cream colored one I found as a kid. I'm with Forkless, SS are made to be shot!


----------

